
A former Microsoft engineer stole more than $10M from the company - SirLJ
https://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-10-million-theft-bitcoin-gift-cards-house-tesla-verdict-2020-2
======
tylerhou
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22425648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22425648)

